# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ένας ηλιακός για δύο ορόφους.

## kyrnikos

Χαίρετε.
Το πατρικό της γυναίκας μου στο χωριό είναι ισόγειο + όροφος.
Στο όροφο μένουν τα πεθερικά μου ενώ το ισόγειο το έφτιαξαν πρόπερσι και πλέον μένουμε εμείς όταν πηγαίνουμε .
Αντιμετωπίζουμε το εξής πρόβλημα.
Στην ταράτσα υπάρχει ηλιακός (Μαλτέζος) ο οποίος έχει τα χρονάκια του μεν αλλά είναι κανόνι. Τριπλής.
Δεν είναι συνδεμένος απευθείας στο δίκτυο αλλά παίρνει νερό από ντεπόζιτο που παίζει και το ρόλο εφεδρείας διότι γίνονται διακοπές.
Το κρύο νερό έρχεται μέσω ρυθμιστή πίεσης από το δίκτυο αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά στην πίεση ζεστού και κρύου. 
Από αυτόν το ηλιακό παίρνουν ζεστό νερό και τα δύο διαμερίσματα,αφού για λίγες μέρες το χρόνο είπαμε να μην βάλουμε δεύτερο ηλιακό για το ισόγειο.
Όμως όταν γίνεται χρήση ζεστού νερού στον όροφο στο ισόγειο δεν τρέχει ούτε σταγόνα. Μάλιστα κάποιες φορές ακόμα και όταν σταματάνε να χρησιμοποιούν ζεστό νερό πάνω, πρέπει οι κάτω βρύσες να μείνουν ανοικτές για 10 λεπτά για να αρχίσει να τρέχει ζεστό.
Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμφανίζονται εναλλαγές ζεστού-κρύου στο μπάνιο του ισογείου όταν ανοιχτεί η αναμεικτική της μπανιέρας.
Αυτό μετά από λίγο σταματάει αλλά ειδικά τον Χειμώνα είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό. Ίσως βέβαια να ευθύνονται και τα διαλυμένα armaflex.
Η εγκατάσταση στην ταράτσα φαίνεται στο σχήμα. Οι σωλήνες που πάνε στον όροφο είναι οι παλιές κλασικές σιδερένιες δεκαετίας 70-80 ενώ όλες οι υπόλοιπες είναι οι μαύρες πολυαιθυλενίου με ρακόρ.
Όλες έχουν την ίδια διατομή ακόμα και αυτή που έρχεται από την εξαγωγή του ηλιακού.
Όλη η εγκατάσταση φαίνεται στο σχήμα .
Εντύπωση μου έχει κάνει μια κατακόρυφη σωλήνα που συνδέεται στο δίκτυο του ζεστού (σημείο 4) και φτάνει σε ύψος πάνω από το ντεπόζιτο
Ο υδραυλικός των πεθερικών μου (που έχει κάνει και την εγκατάσταση) τους λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει λύση παρά μόνο εγκατάσταση δεύτερου ηλιακού ή έστω ηλεκτρικού θερμοσίφωνα. 
Εγώ δεν τον έχω συναντήσει, πάντως τα πεθερικά μου έχουν πειστεί. 
Είναι όμως πράγματι έτσι ;
Μήπως αλλαγή στη διατομή που φέρνει το ζεστό από τον ηλιακό θα άλλαζε κάτι;

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι που ο ηλιακός δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο παροχής και παίρνει μέσω ρυθμιστή οπότε δεν υπάρχει η σωστή πίεση κι έτσι ο κάτω όροφος αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα. Οσο για τις αυξομειώσεις ζεστού κρύου την απάντηση την έδωσες μόνος σου.Την ίδια συνδεσμολογία έχω στο χωριό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ενας ηλιακός στην ταράτσα και δίνει στον 1ο όροφο και στο ισόγειο, η μόνη μου διαφορά είναι ότι το νερό το πηγαίνω σε κολεκτέρ και από εκεί παίρνω νερό,και η σύνδεση είναι από κεντρική παροχή κατ΄ευθείαν.

----------


## kyrnikos

Ούτε καν από τον ρυθμιστή δεν παίρνει. Από το ντεπόζιτο παίρνει .
Μιλάμε για υψομετρική διαφορά ηλιακού - ντεπόζιτου ούτε ένα μέτρο.
Από το ρυθμιστή μπαίνει μόνο στο κρύο κύκλωμα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι ρίσκο να αυξηθεί η πίεση στον ηλιακό γιατί έχει πλέον τα χρονάκια του.
Αύξηση στις διατομές εισόδου-εξόδου στον ηλιακό θα βοηθούσε άραγε ;

----------


## chipakos-original

Ε τότε τι συζητάμε??Χρειάζονται κάποια bar για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα σωστά.Και παλιός που είναι ο ηλιακός μην τον φοβάσαι, αν ήρθε η ώρα του ας τελειώνει να πάει στα κομμάτια. Η λύση του προβλήματος είναι η σωστή πίεση.

----------


## kyrnikos

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό που λες. 
Η αύξηση της πίεσης στην είσοδο θα το έλυνε σίγουρα αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος ;
Νομίζω ότι το θέμα είναι η παροχή και η πίεση είναι μόνο ένας παράγοντας στην παροχή. 
Όπως σε κάποιες περιοχές που όταν το καλοκαίρι ποτίζουν κήπους οι βρύσες στερεύουν ενώ όταν δεν ποτίζουν όλα καλά. 
Δεν είναι και δικός μου ο ηλιακός (μην το παίξω και αφεντικό) αλλιώς θα τον έβαζα στον ρυθμιστή στις 2 -2,5 να δω τι θα γίνει . 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που το νερό "προτιμάει" να πάει στον όροφο και όχι 4 μέτρα παρακάτω .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην πράσινη σωλήνα από ΔΕΥΑ δεν θα έπρεπε και εκεί να έχει αντεπίστροφη? (δηλώνω άσχετος )
και τι είναι η σωλήνα η πορτοκαλί της διασταύρωσης 4 που πηγαίνει τέρμα επάνω?
το ντεπόζιτο με ποιον τρόπο σταματάει να γεμίζει? (βάση σχέδιου και υποθέτοντας καταστάσεις μη πίεσης από δίκτυο ΔΕΥΑ χωρίς αντεπίστροφη το νερό του ντεπόζιτου επιστρέφει στο δίκτυο?)

----------


## kyrnikos

Ναι, λογικά η πράσινη έχει μια βαλβίδα και πιο πίσω , μετά το υδρόμετρο , εδώ σχεδίασα μόνο ότι βρίσκεται στο δώμα . Αν και νομίζω ούτως ή άλλως η βαλβίδα (1) αρκεί.
Η "πορτοκαλί" είναι μια μεταλλική,σιδερένια, σωλήνα στο κύκλωμα του ζεστού που ανεβαίνει από το δάπεδο ως πάνω από την στάθμη του ντεπόζιτου.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί την έχει βάλει. 
Θυμάμαι παλιά στο πατρικό μου είχαμε ηλιακό ανοικτού κυκλώματος με ντεπόζιτο και είχε μια παρόμοια σωλήνα  που έφτανε  πάνω από τη στάθμη του ντεπόζιτου λογικά για προστασία από την πίεση αν πχ χάλαγε ο θερμοστάτης (μιλάμε για ηλιακό διπλής) .
Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας στη είσοδο του ηλιακού. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχει βάλει αυτό τον "εξαερισμό". 
Το ντεπόζιτο έχει φλοτέρ. Γεμίζει και σταματάει.

----------


## BlackSmith

Πρόχειρα σκέφτηκα δύο πιθανές λύσεις:

1. Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα πιεστικό στην έξοδο του ηλιακού (ζεστό).

Πιεστικό το οποίο όμως θα αντέχει να αντλήσει ζεστό νερό.

Επίσης μετά πρέπει να ταπώσεις την "πορτοκαλί"


2. Βάζεις το πιεστικό ανάμεσα στο ντεπόζιτο και το ηλιακό.
Εκεί δεν έχεις τον περιορισμό της άντλησης ζεστού νερού.

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα χρειαστεί να ασφαλίσεις το πιεστικό ώστε να μη δουλέψει στεγνό και χαλάσει
(στη περίπτωση που τελειώσει το νερό στο ντεπόζιτο.)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γι αυτό που λες. 
> Η αύξηση της πίεσης στην είσοδο θα το έλυνε σίγουρα αλλά μήπως υπάρχει κι άλλος τρόπος ;
> Νομίζω ότι το θέμα είναι η παροχή και η πίεση είναι μόνο ένας παράγοντας στην παροχή. 
> Όπως σε κάποιες περιοχές που όταν το καλοκαίρι ποτίζουν κήπους οι βρύσες στερεύουν ενώ όταν δεν ποτίζουν όλα καλά. 
> Δεν είναι και δικός μου ο ηλιακός (μην το παίξω και αφεντικό) αλλιώς θα τον έβαζα στον ρυθμιστή στις 2 -2,5 να δω τι θα γίνει . 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που το νερό "προτιμάει" να πάει στον όροφο και όχι 4 μέτρα παρακάτω .


το νερό "προτιμάει" να πάει έναν όροφο πάνω,γιατί συναντάει λιγότερη αντίσταση και έχει ευκολότερη διαδρομή.
αυτά που έχουν κάνει με δεξαμενές κλπ είναι αμφιβόλου κατασκευής γιατί η πίεση που έχει είναι μόνο η βαρύτητα του νερού.
ένα σχέδιο που ειδα( κάτι γίνεται δεν μπορώ να το δω πάλι)δείχνει είσοδο του δικτύου νερού στην δεξαμενή.ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης που έχει μπει;στην είσοδο αυτης;επικό φειλ και αυτός ,αφού δεν έχετε πίεση να βάλεις ρυθμιστή για να ρίξει την πίεση.
τέλος για να αυξηθεί η παροχή ή αλλάζεις διατομή (θερμοσιφωνα-οικια-ευδαπ και όπου τελοσπαντων πάει) η ανεβάζεις την πίεση.

----------


## kyrnikos

> το νερό "προτιμάει" να πάει έναν όροφο πάνω,γιατί συναντάει λιγότερη αντίσταση και έχει ευκολότερη διαδρομή.
> αυτά που έχουν κάνει με δεξαμενές κλπ είναι αμφιβόλου κατασκευής γιατί η πίεση που έχει είναι μόνο η βαρύτητα του νερού..


Το περίεργο είναι ότι αν ανοίξουμε πρώτα κάτω το ζεστό νερό δεν στερεύει  πάνω ενώ αν αντίθετα ανοίξουν πρώτα πάνω τότε κάτω δεν φτάνει σταγόνα !  Λες να παίζει ρόλο σε αυτό η "πορτοκαλί" ;
Δεν θα έλεγα ότι ο ρυθμιστής είναι φειλ. 
Η πίεση του δικτύου είναι υψηλή στην περιοχή. Παλιότερα υπήρχαν διακοπές κυρίως το καλοκαίρι αλλά η πίεση ήταν πάντα καλή.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι την όλη πολυπλοκότητα τη δημιούργησε η ανάγκη να έχει χαμηλή πίεση ο ηλιακός.
Πιθανότατα ήταν οι προδιαγραφές του. Ίσως είναι χάλκινος ανοικτού κυκλώματος. Δεν μπορώ να τσεκάρω τώρα.
Οπότε  μπήκε το ντεπόζιτο για να παίρνει ο ηλιακός από αυτό με χαμηλή πίεση  και μετά αναγκαστικά μπήκε ρυθμιστής στο κρύο κύκλωμα για 
να δώσει απευθείας από το δίκτυο κρύο διότι αν έδινε και ζεστό και κρύο από τη δεξαμενή η πίεση θα ήταν ελάχιστη.
Με τον ρυθμιστή έχει το κρύο μια καλή πίεση χωρίς να είναι υπερβολική σε σχέση με το ζεστό.
Με τις δυο ανεπίστροφες απλά εξασφαλίζεται ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής θα υπάρχει και κρύο από τη δεξαμενή.
Μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω αύξηση των διατομών από και προς τον ηλιακό για αρχή όταν θα ξαναπάω.
Κοίταξα λίγο και για αυτόματα πιεστικά- κυκλοφορητές χωρίς δοχείο για τη λύση του blacksmith.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτο που φαινεται περιεργο για εσενα ειναι απλη φυσικη,στο εγραψα ποιο πανω.Το αναποδο το βοηθαει να μην συμβαινει η βαρυτητα και το φαινομενο των συγκοινουντων δοχειων.
Ολοι οι ηλιακοι ειναι κατασκευασμενοι για 10bar ονομαστικη πιέση λειτουργίας.Δεν νομίζω οτι υπαρχει ηλιακος σε ταρατσα που να θελει ρυθμιστη μειωση της πιεσης,φαντασου τι θα γινεται στα ισογεια σπιτια.Τελοσπαντων εστω οτι υπαρχει το προβλημα της υψηλης πιεσης και καλα τοποθετηθηκε.Θα επρεπε λοιπον να εχεις στην βρυση σου την πιεση του δικτυου,την εχεις?
Οι λυσεις ειναι οι εξης:
Σταθερη πιεση στην εισοδο του ηλιακου.απο το δημοσιο δικτυο ή απο πιεστικό αν εχεις διακοπες συχνες ή παραλληλα με καποιο τροπο.

----------


## SPIROS1951

Καλησπέρα σας
Συμφωνώ με τον Βασίλη ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα πίεσης. Στο δικό μου όμως που λειτουργεί 4 χρόνια άψογα Χειμώνα - Καλοκαίρι και τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες με τον ήλιο αποδίδει ελάχιστα? Είναι 200 li τριπλής ενέργειας και τόσο με το ρεύμα όσο και με το καλοριφέρ λειτουργεί άψογα. Με τον ήλιο όμως δεν αποδίδει. Ούτε 30% σε σχέση με πριν. Αντιψυκτικό του συμπλήρωσα και το κάνω κάθε Φθινόπωρο εν όψει του Χειμώνα. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι στις συνήθειες κατανάλωσης του ζεστού. Προχθές, χθές και σήμερα που έχει όλη μέρα ήλιο, απλά το κάνει χλιαρό δηλ. κάτω από 25 βαθμούς. Η θερμοκρασία περιβάλοντος είναι 14 βαθμοί. Πιάνω το πάνω μέρος του κλειστού κυκλώματος και καίει (πάνω απο 40 βαθμοί). Στο κάτω μέρος είναι κρύο. Δηλαδή συμπεριφέρεται σα να μη γίνεται καθόλου κυκλοφορία στο κλειστό κύκλωμα. Καμία ιδέα από κάποιο φίλο?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Panoss

Για να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι εντάξει το κλειστό κύκλωμα, αλλά και για λόγους συντήρησης, θα πρέπει να το καθαρίσεις:
1. το αδειάζεις από το παλιό αντιψυκτικό (θα βγάλει μαυρίλα)
2. αφού αδειάσει, ξεπλένεις το εσωτερικό του με νερό υπό πίεση, με το λάστιχο δηλαδή. Θα βγει μαυρίλα + άλατα (μοιάζουν με πέτρες)

Αφού το καθαρίσεις καλά βάζεις τη συνιστώμενη ποσότητα νερού και αντιψυκτικού.
Για αντιψυκτικό βάλε μη τοξικό, για τη μία περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο που με κάποιο τρόπο περάσει στο νερό.

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Για να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι εντάξει το κλειστό κύκλωμα, αλλά και για λόγους συντήρησης, θα πρέπει να το καθαρίσεις:
> 1. το αδειάζεις από το παλιό αντιψυκτικό (θα βγάλει μαυρίλα)
> 2. αφού αδειάσει, ξεπλένεις το εσωτερικό του με νερό υπό πίεση, με το λάστιχο δηλαδή. Θα βγει μαυρίλα + άλατα (μοιάζουν με πέτρες)
> 
> Αφού το καθαρίσεις καλά βάζεις τη συνιστώμενη ποσότητα νερού και αντιψυκτικού.
> Για αντιψυκτικό βάλε μη τοξικό, για τη μία περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο που με κάποιο τρόπο περάσει στο νερό.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Πάνο. Αυτό θα κάνω μόλις κρατήσει ο καιρός... Πάντως σήμερα που έχει ήλιο και ενώ χθες το απόγευμα το είχα 4 ώρες στο ρεύμα οπότε έπιασε τους 70 βαθμούς που έχω το θερμοστάτη του και ενώ ξοδεύτηκε τουλάχιστο το μισό ζεστό νερό στο μεταξύ, μέτρησα θερμοκρασία στο κλειστό κύκλωμα 56 στο πάνω μέρος και 35 στο κάτω.
Ξανά ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## Panoss

Σπύρο ξέχασα το σημαντικότερο: όταν κάνεις την αλλαγή του αντιψυκτικού, έλεγξε και για τυχόν διαρροές.
Μην έχει τρυπήσει πουθενά, μην έχει ραγίσει κλπ.

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Σπύρο ξέχασα το σημαντικότερο: όταν κάνεις την αλλαγή του αντιψυκτικού, έλεγξε και για τυχόν διαρροές.
> Μην έχει τρυπήσει πουθενά, μην έχει ραγίσει κλπ.


Ναι Πάνο. Στο ορατό μέρος του (Συλλέκτες) πάντως δεν δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο.  Προσπαθώ να βρώ τρόπο να μη τρέξει στην ταράτσα μου το μαύρο υγρό γιατί πριν μερικά χρόνια που είχα καλέσει υδραυλικό να μου αλλάξει το BOILER και μου μαύρισε την ταράτσα σε σημείο που πέρισυ παιδευόμουν δύο μέρες με το πιεστικό να την καθαρίσω και να λειτουργήσει ξανά η θερμοανάκλαση το καλοκαίρι... Μου είχε εξουδετερώσει το ειδικό χρώμα που την έχω περάσει και γλύτωσα από τα κλιματιστικά τα καλοκαίρια...

Ξανά σε ευχαριστώ

----------

